# New croc enclosure in progress



## Piraya1

Well well. It's time.

Not much longer will my two caiman live comfortably in their aquarium.
I have begun to gather the needed bits to make the enclosure.
The new enclosure will be an estimate 7-8ft in width and the length may be estimated at 15ft. Darn it, I don't do things by half do I?:roll:
The enclosure will be up to the ceiling with concrete wall and pvc windows. Large inline fans will be bought to ventilate the room and aid in heat distribution. I still have to figure out what way I want to do the plumbing. I'm also looking at collecting rainwater to automatically top up the pond so they get natural rain effect. I can't wait. It's not going to all happen at once with my current budget but I will always be doing something.

I am setting up a separate youtube channel specifically for the construction from start to finish. I'll probably leave the camera run most of the time and do as many uploads as it takes to get it all up.

Here's some pics of what's things looking like so far...


----------



## Guest

Looking like its going to be a serious one, keep us informed of its progress


----------



## fangsy

Lookin good


----------



## ginna

cant wait to see it finished looks like a mega build


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Thats a serious up grade for them, like the double glazing idea.


----------



## ChopChop

Yeh that will look smart as that mate. Are both them caimen in the same tank there or is it seperated i can't tell on me phone.


----------



## Demonsnapper

good start. same sort of idea i had for when im thinking of applying.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Piraya1 said:


> Well well. It's time.
> 
> Not much longer will my two caiman live comfortably in their aquarium.
> I have begun to gather the needed bits to make the enclosure.
> The new enclosure will be an estimate 7-8ft in width and the length may be estimated at 15ft. Darn it, I don't do things by half do I?:roll:
> The enclosure will be up to the ceiling with concrete wall and pvc windows. Large inline fans will be bought to ventilate the room and aid in heat distribution. I still have to figure out what way I want to do the plumbing. I'm also looking at collecting rainwater to automatically top up the pond so they get natural rain effect. I can't wait. It's not going to all happen at once with my current budget but I will always be doing something.
> 
> I am setting up a separate youtube channel specifically for the construction from start to finish. I'll probably leave the camera run most of the time and do as many uploads as it takes to get it all up.
> 
> Here's some pics of what's things looking like so far...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Think u nailed that one!! M8 that is gonna looook serious!!


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs

this looks like its going to be wicked mate cant wait to see what it looks like finished


----------



## i.am.idc

Looks good can't wait to see the progress!
:2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles

cant wait to see it


----------



## Jb1432

Nice, are you going to raise the level of the current windows? : victory: I look forward to its progress and i've subscribed to this thread :2thumb:


----------



## gartergoon

super cool cant wait to watch the progression : victory:


----------



## Piraya1

Both caiman are in the same tank, no divider.

YouTube - Caiman feedings 2 & half yrs old

There will be no alterations to the room or current windows except holes drilled for plumbing to the outside shore.


----------



## krox2008

looks class m8 i can't w8 to see it when it finshed:2thumb:


----------



## Piraya1

Was doing a bit more work today, took up some tiles and floor boards and chopped some blocks to start.

You can see where I've placed some blocks down at the end of the room for an idea as to what way I'm doing it, I'll be building the wall around the pond first and then doing the second half maybe with cavity blocks instead of solids so there's not as much weight on the foundations as there is with solids.










I'll continue the wall along the pond here in between the tiles.










Making room for the wall at the front....










Chopped some blocks in half.










Biggest view I can get so far...










I'll get more pics as I go. 
I'll keep this thread running until all work is finished, use it as a blog.


----------



## fangsy

Looking good , are you going to go for a raised floor look like mine ?

Steve


----------



## Piraya1

Yes, the land area will be 3-4 foot high off the ground depending on what level of burial depth the female will be given for laying her eggs when they breed in the future should I be successful. I will be making it raised so that I can make a crawl space under neath for filtration and plumbing maintenance.


----------



## fangsy

cool, yes , thats how ive got mine .....


----------



## MP reptiles

haha i was right i have been subbed for a while and i commented asking if you were on the forum


----------



## Piraya1

MP reptiles said:


> haha i was right i have been subbed for a while and i commented asking if you were on the forum


Hehehe: victory: Thanks mate.


----------



## GJUK

Where are you doing this? I looks like it's all going on in your living room?

I guess you're doing it on the ground floor due to the weight of the water, humidity might be something you'll have to consider a lot as well, unless you water proof everything.

Will be watching this! keep up the good work!

Jon


----------



## Piraya1

I'm doing this in what was a second living room at the front of my house. It's the room across the hallway from the main living room.
Got a little bit done yesterday, will do a bit more again today.

I have made a gap for my waste pipe.









Still another 4-5 layers to put on top...










The door has to come off at some point when I build the land area, you can see the space I have left to walk about beside the radiator, about same distance at the front of the room too.









Going to have to take the pond out of the room...it's getting in the way.


----------



## snakeparadise

That is a lot of work, but i'm following this thread also, always good to see people build enclosures.:2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles

Piraya1 said:


> I'm doing this in what was a second living room at the front of my house. It's the room across the hallway from the main living room.
> Got a little bit done yesterday, will do a bit more again today.
> 
> I have made a gap for my waste pipe.
> image
> 
> Still another 4-5 layers to put on top...
> 
> image
> 
> The door has to come off at some point when I build the land area, you can see the space I have left to walk about beside the radiator, about same distance at the front of the room too.
> image
> 
> Going to have to take the pond out of the room...it's getting in the way.
> image


 looking very tricky rather you than me


----------



## GeckoD

Just commenting so I can stay up to date with this one! Best of luck to you Sir!:2thumb:


----------



## GJUK

That's going to knock the resale value of your home!

Have you thought about moisture in the air and how you're going to stop any damp craping in to existing plaster work etc?

DIY - Home Improvement - Do It Yourself (I think it's .com) if you hav eany questions on building, they're good over there.

J


----------



## Jinja

Looks like it's going to be a great build, looking forward to seeing the end product..... 

As for the damp I would suggest (if you haven't thout of it already) is to get the Walls tanked. You will need to do it now though before you go any further.

Good luck


----------



## Piraya1

That looks very tempting to do but I'm going to stick with the rhino linings company. They will be hired to spray the room.
Waterproofing, Roofing, Gutters, Decking, Tanks, Pools, Landing, Car Parks, Non slip flat roof, no leak flat roof, leaking balconies, waterproof floors and walls - Rhino Linings Ireland


----------



## Guest

Piraya1 said:


> That looks very tempting to do but I'm going to stick with the rhino linings company. They will be hired to spray the room.
> Waterproofing, Roofing, Gutters, Decking, Tanks, Pools, Landing, Car Parks, Non slip flat roof, no leak flat roof, leaking balconies, waterproof floors and walls - Rhino Linings Ireland


 
Thats the same kind of stuff thats used in certain cars and 4x4s to protect againbst IDE's


----------



## george10

will be following this thread.:2thumb:


----------



## rediggy

dont mean to rush you but HURRY UP i cant wait to see the end result lol :no1:


----------



## chondro13

george10 said:


> will be following this thread.:2thumb:





rediggy said:


> dont mean to rush you but HURRY UP i cant wait to see the end result lol :no1:


:lol2: damn you guys, i got all excited when this thread was bumped to the top - i thought there was an update :devil:


----------



## Puck

Get excited again then cause I need to see this completed!!! :lol2:


----------



## fixed_eyes

*.*

Antici............pation! :whip:


----------



## Razorscale

He's on holiday's at the moment, ill ask him when i talk to him next to throw up a few pic's of the progress when he can.


----------



## SteveCourty

Id love to be able to house stuff like that. its my dream to have a croc. shame itll always be that  thisll keep me happy though more pics!!


----------



## kerrithsoden

fixed_eyes said:


> Antici............pation! :whip:


haha rocky horror fan i see?


----------



## Reptilerescueden

I can't wait also... so excited! :2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell

kerrithsoden said:


> haha rocky horror fan i see?



Haha good one!! I cannot describe how much I love that film!!


----------



## Piraya1

Sorry about the delay guys, I was off on a trip, back yesterday, I've been doing a lot of things round the house and stuff coming into summer with the garden too so I've been juggling a lot of varied jobs at once. Nearly sorted now with most stuff and can have a full go at the pond. I'll throw up a few pics later today of what I got done just before I left home.


----------



## steven_law

i wish i had the money and a house to do this :lol2:


----------



## ba1l3y76

Interested on how this will look:mf_dribble:!!


----------



## Piraya1

Here's the pics I took before I left for the trip.




























Dust in the air was refracting light, didn't make the clearest of pictures,




































Did a bit more today, just a bit of sanding and placed the pond in with the styrofoam underneath but didn't take pictures just yet, I am kept very busy with a lot of different jobs, it's fun though always something different, nearly done with the rest soon so I can have a full time go on the enclosure.


----------



## Puck

Looking dam good buddy but I think I am really starting to dislike you................thats ment in the nicest possible way of course!!! :notworthy:


----------



## fixed_eyes

*.*



kerrithsoden said:


> haha rocky horror fan i see?


There's not a lot I wouldn't do to that man in suspenders and a pair of high heels!:halo:


----------



## GJUK

I'm just looking at this again and I'm trying to work out why you've used those blocks the way you have. Standing them on their 'side' would have saved you a lot of room and cost with the blocks...


----------



## Razorscale

GJUK said:


> I'm just looking at this again and I'm trying to work out why you've used those blocks the way you have. Standing them on their 'side' would have saved you a lot of room and cost with the blocks...


Yeah saved him on alot of room and money, if your going to do it half arsed. It has to support a 5ft and 3ft deep pool, thats alot of water, bricks on its side wouldnt hold it for life.


----------



## Piraya1

Well, like I said, I hate to do things by half sometimes :roll:
I didn't trust the wall with blocks on their side to hold in the pressure when the pond bows under the pressure of the water when full. The land area of the enclosure will have the blocks on their sides with columns inside each corner to raise the land area up.
If the pond was solid plastic and maintained it's shape under a full load it would be no problem building the bricks on their sides.


----------



## Guest

Piraya1 said:


> Well, like I said, I hate to do things by half sometimes :roll:
> I didn't trust the wall with blocks on their side to hold in the pressure when the pond bows under the pressure of the water when full. The land area of the enclosure will have the blocks on their sides with columns inside each corner to raise the land area up.
> If the pond was solid plastic and maintained it's shape under a full load it would be no problem building the bricks on their sides.


 
Im supriced you haven't drilled holes every 6 inch and put in re-bar lol, or is that something I have just put in to your mind that I shouldnt off?


----------



## GJUK

Razorscale said:


> Yeah saved him on alot of room and money, if your going to do it half arsed. It has to support a 5ft and 3ft deep pool, thats alot of water, bricks on its side wouldnt hold it for life.


How would it be 'half arsed' using the blocks in the way they were designed to be used. 

He's using a rigid fixed pool. 

The blocks are not going to be doing a great deal of work, if anything.


----------



## Piraya1

Jaggers said:


> Im supriced you haven't drilled holes every 6 inch and put in re-bar lol, or is that something I have just put in to your mind that I shouldnt off?


Ha, no mate, but I have used a generous amount of block ties:whistling2:

I have the pond wall finished now. Now to move on to the land area. I'm either gonna use cavity blocks to make the wall up to the same height as the pond wall or just make a stud wall all the way up to the ceiling from the floor.

Don't worry GJUK, it's just me making sure I am satisfied with it's structure, durability and safety.
It's what I do.


----------



## Guest

LOL the last thing you want to be doing is going in with the crocs with a brick in one hand and a bucket of cement if one does get broken


----------



## spottygeckos2011

Piraya1 said:


> I'm doing this in what was a second living room at the front of my house. It's the room across the hallway from the main living room.
> Got a little bit done yesterday, will do a bit more again today.
> 
> I have made a gap for my waste pipe.
> image
> 
> Still another 4-5 layers to put on top...
> 
> image
> 
> The door has to come off at some point when I build the land area, you can see the space I have left to walk about beside the radiator, about same distance at the front of the room too.
> image
> 
> Going to have to take the pond out of the room...it's getting in the way.
> image


Do you have a youtube channel called RJKHOTS by any chance


----------



## Piraya1

Sorry guys, you'll have to bare with me awhile for pics of progress, realtime sucks. I've been cracking down on more important household stuff first. 

Yes that is my youtube channel.


----------



## spottygeckos2011

I thought so, your channel is awesome and ive learnt alot from it.
I subbed


----------



## nsn89

Piraya1 said:


> Sorry guys, you'll have to bare with me awhile for pics of progress, realtime sucks. I've been cracking down on more important household stuff first.
> 
> Yes that is my youtube channel.


How much is your budget if you don't mind me asking? 

I'd love to build something like this for the future and was just wondering how much it would cost me  

Nav


----------



## Piraya1

Budget?:blush: I'm building it in parts as my money allows, I'm quite broke :lol2:


----------



## Jono_187

any more pics?


----------



## sn8ks4life

yea i wanna see it now to, bet its looking phanomenal:2thumb:


----------



## fidderz

looking good mate just a quick post then i can keep updated with the progress and hope to see the finished article soon best of luck with it


----------



## Piraya1

Just been having another go at it today, little bit of work. Getting the lengths of wood tomorrow to start the stud wall. Tomorrow, I'm filling in gaps and holes in the room and patches on the ceiling, then I'm going to do a white base paint in the room, nothing too excessive, just to make it easier to visualize things at this stage. Day after, I'm starting on the stud wall. 

Just a few pics to show.

This week will be productive and will update with pictures.

This is the wall that is at the front of the room. The area where the wall ends is where I'll be putting in a small door so that I can get under the land area to attend to plumbing, filter and stuff.









Next picture here I have the two windows that are going to be placed on top of the wall, one on the front and one on the side, with handles facing out so I can get in.









I have made pillars in each corner to hold up the framework for the land, I might even use another pillar in the middle just to be safe.


















I've fitted in the styrofoam to the floor and placed the pond into position.









I'll have a few more pics tomorrow, just a few fillings of gaps here and there, maybe some painting.


----------



## Orangest77

looking good


----------



## Piraya1

Got my wood today, screws, bolts and stuff.

Crazy what ya can fit into an old fiesta.

The wood size I'm using for the stud wall is lengths of rough 2"x6" and lengths of 2"x1". You'll see soon why I made the walls the thickness they are. with the 6x2 stud I can push the windows in to the framework and pin them in with the 2x1.


----------



## dkf1987

love it looks gr8 so far


----------



## Piraya1

Few more...got the main parts done to the stud wall today with the help of my cousin, will get clearer pics tomorrow with a bit of an update.




























You can see here, I had to make another way to fit in the stud wall to the ceiling because we had no rafter along that line in the ceiling.


----------



## dkf1987

this is awesome man, looks like a huge job! how big are your caiman likely to grow?


----------



## MonitorsRule

Looking good sir! keep it up!


----------



## RepTech

Awesome!!! I can't wait to see that finished! :no1:


----------



## Nix

I keep nipping in to have a look at this thread every now and again. It is awesome! Can't wait to see it finished, what a mission!


----------



## arm2010

Looks amazing , Can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## ChopChop

That's looking MASSIVE now ha. Looks well tho pal...now hurry up and finish it!!! I cant wait any longer!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Piraya1

dkf1987 said:


> this is awesome man, looks like a huge job! how big are your caiman likely to grow?


With a bit of luck God willing they will hit the 5ft mark or slightly bigger. The typical size is 1.4 meters or 4.7ft.

I've just had the stud wall finished today, windows are in. I'll get pics up tomorrow when daylight is best for the pics. I'll just be doing a few small things over the next week and a half, sanding, planing, rasping and stuff while I get money to buy the marine ply for walls and wood for the land section, so no major updates for 2 weeks.


----------



## Eunectes-Murinus

looks like one of hell of a project.


----------



## Piraya1

Right. 
So this is the window in the pond half of the enclosure, 









Made a pillar for the front of the enclosure to get that extra support, 
















You can see I've slightly covered the vent of the room, gotta get ducting for it and use it for extraction of air. 


Windows from inside the enclosure
pond window...


----------



## Puck

You Sir are my new hero!!! :lol2:


----------



## Piraya1

Thanks guys. 

I got some plants today.










I'll put some around the pond and some on land area, gonna look good, I'll set them in place with concrete.


----------



## fardilis

hiya
very jealous:devil:


----------



## Reed Meredith

Wish i had the skills/space to do this :devil:

very very nice :2thumb:


----------



## Mikes snakes

Jealous doesnt even come close my council are making it very hard for me to get my dwa for my dwarf caiman 


----------



## nsn89

Mikes snakes said:


> Jealous doesnt even come close my council are making it very hard for me to get my dwa for my dwarf caiman


----------



## Galaxy Girl

All I can say is ... WOW!! Can't wait to see the finished thing. :2thumb:


----------



## xsteff1991x

Would love to see the enclosure finished so keep updating with pics!! Looking good so far xxx :no1:


----------



## Piraya1

I did some filling for the holes in the wall with some polyfiller and painted the room white just to get my head clearer with ideas and put some order to the room. Uploading to photobucket now and will move em over in few minutes.

I have roughly €1200 to get before the enclosure will be finished.
It will be a further 3 weeks before I get the land area done and dusted and the stud wall will be completed. I have to pull €350 together first as I'll be getting a delivery from a builders supplier. Gotta clear a few bills first before I get anything "cut off".:whistling2:

You can see why I am stressing a little bit, the big guy's getting big and I've left it late to start work on the final enclosure but he's doing great, eating and what not, they've just no place to do a high walk or get serious land exercise.









Ok, so this is the view from my hallway










the view just inside the doorway









Turn right...









Looking through the stud wall into the pond area









All the bridges are screwed into the stud wall to help give support to the windows.









Looking back down towards the front of the room
You can see the door doesn't open fully








And open - 









This is the front of the enclosure, 









Ive left a gap at the front wall to allow for extension lead and lamp for under the land area, the filter pump, heaters and light will be plugged in through here









Looking through the stud to the back of the room









This part here will all be covered by the land area made of wooden framework and finished with concrete.


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

thats gonna look brilliant when its done mate


----------



## gazz

Piraya1 said:


> Looking back down towards the front of the room
> You can see the door doesn't open fully.


Cut the door down the middle and hinge it where you cut it so it double folds.

Like so.


----------



## mikeyb

just a point mate as ive been following ur progress if u look on the swimming pool websites they make specific render to cover the brick work which makes it 100% watertight before they tile it etc when they do pools. this might come in usefull for urself as i imagine the crocs will splash a lil and if the fibre glass ever fails might save your floor and the brickwork. basically you just cover the floor and sides then if u want paint over it. Think this is the same stuff shaun fogget used


----------



## mikeyb

just an example but u can get i way cheaper than these http://www.designerconcrete.com.au/PDF/poolFinishApplicationGuide.pdf


----------



## caffers1982

This looks great mate, can't wait to see it finished

Are you going to flip the door so it opens the other way?

Also, I'm probably being really thick, but how do you actually get into the enclosure itself?

Not through the windows?!


----------



## Piraya1

caffers1982 said:


> This looks great mate, can't wait to see it finished
> 
> Are you going to flip the door so it opens the other way?
> 
> Also, I'm probably being really thick, but how do you actually get into the enclosure itself?
> 
> Not through the windows?!


Well funnily enough, yes. I am undecided yet as to wether I am going to build a "drop barrier" between the land and pond so that I can climb in one end and do cleaning and have someone lift the barrier once I am in so that I can get to one of the caimans if need be. OR you can see in the last series of pics, in the third picture you can see a large gap in the stud wall with no bridges. I have been contemplating on scrapping the drop barrier thing and just put a large tall window that can act as a doorway in. I'm still favoring the drop barrier and climb in through an opposite side of the barrier through one of the windows. You can tell it's a "plan as you go" job. ...woe to procrastination...:roll:

I might just leave the door as is and put a door stopper into the floor to stop any bangs, other wise getting in and out isn't a problem so far.


----------



## Piraya1

mikeyb said:


> just an example but u can get i way cheaper than these http://www.designerconcrete.com.au/PDF/poolFinishApplicationGuide.pdf


Seems similar to rhino linings. I'll have to hold out on that thought for a while. I can see it all in my head how the final stage of the enclosure will look like and I'll be delighted when I've gotten to the stage of lining it with something like that. I honestly can't wait to get this thing finished.


----------



## SykeSnake

Can't wait for the next update, it'll look amazing when finished


----------



## About-Snakes.com

Wow you are doing an excellent job mate! love to see it when its finished


----------



## malarkine

Absolutely awesome build project there mate.


----------



## lovespids

Hurry up its getting exciting now !!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

lovespids said:


> Hurry up its getting exciting now !!!!!!


 Yep- I've no intention of keeping crocadilians- but the process is fascinating!:2thumb:


----------



## jamielemon

Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## sherburt

Any updates.

Looking really good. 

Hope to attempt this myself one day.

:no1:


----------



## stokesy

sherburt said:


> Any updates.
> 
> Looking really good.
> 
> Hope to attempt this myself one day.
> 
> :no1:


You - :bash: got email that thread been updated, thought there was new pics lol


----------



## Razorscale

sherburt said:


> Any updates.
> 
> Looking really good.
> 
> Hope to attempt this myself one day.
> 
> :no1:


Was down with Piraya1 on saturday, its nearly done i think, looks very well, he is having some internet problems at the moment, in the meantime enjoy this :censor: photo i took of his male curivers which is pushing past 3ft, i use my hand so you get a idea.


----------



## sherburt

stokesy said:


> You - :bash: got email that thread been updated, thought there was new pics lol


LOl.

I can post some pics if you want?

They won't be of a crocodile enclosure but I've got some cracking shots of me on my holiday last year in Turkey :lol2:


----------



## sherburt

Razorscale said:


> Was down with Piraya1 on saturday, its nearly done i think, looks very well, he is having some internet problems at the moment, in the meantime enjoy this :censor: photo i took of his male curivers which is pushing past 3ft, i use my hand so you get a idea.
> 
> image


That croc is stunning :flrt:

one day one day lol


----------



## Piraya1

Sorry to keep everyone waiting. Things have been quite chaotic money wise and been in some troubles. I just managed to get money for the plumbing.
I have a bit of work to do early next week installing the plumbing. Once the plumbing is fitted I'll be packing around the pond with high density styrofoam and some sand topped off with a thin layer of concrete to finish. Timeframe for this will be 3 weeks while I save the money. I'm estimating another 4-5 months before the caimans go into it. Pushing my luck but not much I can do with my situation until then. Then alas the fishtank will be for sale. Pics coming on wednesday, all going well hopefully.


----------



## Piraya1




----------



## fardilis

Piraya1 said:


> image


you'll have to explain, i no nothing abiut builing and have no idea what they are (apart from the pipe)


----------



## Piraya1

Either do I mate. I was very vague about what I wanted to do when I got to the plumber merchants. I just went in and said I need something for this, and something for that, no idea what I'm looking for to be honest. 
I think the pipe is called waven or something similar, I got 2 valves, they're the ones with the red handles and I got myself 9 "L" thingy's to make bends, some plumbers tape to put onto the threads of the 4 connector thingy's to prevent leakage, a load of little black insert things so that the waven won't collapse in on itself when fitted into the connectors and got some Tec7 glue to double proof it from leaking.

It's ok, I'm very confused myself looking at it all. One step at a time I guess. I'm assuming that after this I can fix any plumbing problems in my house lol.


----------



## fardilis

Piraya1 said:


> Either do I mate. I was very vague about what I wanted to do when I got to the plumber merchants. I just went in and said I need something for this, and something for that, no idea what I'm looking for to be honest.
> I think the pipe is called waven or something similar, I got 2 valves, they're the ones with the red handles and I got myself 9 "L" thingy's to make bends, some plumbers tape to put onto the threads of the 4 connector thingy's to prevent leakage, a load of little black insert things so that the waven won't collapse in on itself when fitted into the connectors and got some Tec7 glue to double proof it from leaking.
> 
> It's ok, I'm very confused myself looking at it all. One step at a time I guess. I'm assuming that after this I can fix any plumbing problems in my house lol.


ok, i still don't know how atually plumbing works tho:blush:


----------



## Piraya1

Either do I. I'll find out soon though :lol2: I'll post up pictures when the plumbing's done.


----------



## fardilis

Piraya1 said:


> Either do I. I'll find out soon though :lol2: I'll post up pictures when the plumbing's done.


please do: victory:

P.S this is my 1000th post, i am now an ultra citizen!!!


----------



## Piraya1

Got the holes for the connections into the pond, had to use a stanley blade to cut through the plastic, took 3hrs to cut them and few *** breaks.

Here's the end which will be facing the land area, top hole is the overflow, bottom two holes are there, one will be the return flow into the filter and the other one will be routed outside the house to the waste drain that the gutters flow into.










On this picture I have the hole which will be the outlet for the filter.










I haven't done much more, just been cutting the qualplex pipes to size and filing the rough trim off the end. I've already had a couple of outbursts of rage due to the plumbing, fittings being too tight and doing things backwards but I know now how to do it without the stress. I am in need of some tools to tighten things up so just have to wait for them.


----------



## samw3011

amazing cant wait to see what its like when its done!!


----------



## Jibber

Nice, i just spent just over £3000 doing my dwarf caimans set up!

will be nice to see what it looks like, when its done! keep up the good work!


----------



## Dz75

DAM that is going to be SA-WEEEET! when that is done! Very cool enclosure mate


----------



## fardilis

hiya
can't wait for it to be done

(so hurry up!!!)


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Yeah we should start a fund, becasue this is kiling me!! If its money we can all chip in lol....


----------



## samw3011

fardilis said:


> hiya
> can't wait for it to be done
> 
> (so hurry up!!!)


I Agree!!


----------



## fardilis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah we should start a fund, becasue this is kiling me!! If its money we can all chip in lol....


good idea, don't know if Piraya1 has anymore pics of the whole thhing at the mo


----------



## Dz75

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iguanaquinn*
> _Yeah we should start a fund, becasue this is kiling me!! If its money we can all chip in lol...._
> 
> good idea, don't know if Piraya1 has anymore pics of the whole thhing at the mo





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fardilis*
> _hiya
> can't wait for it to be done
> 
> (so hurry up!!!)_
> 
> I Agree!!


Hahaha everyone that lives nearby needs to all team up and go round one evening or weekend and have a build day.. help him get it done.. all take some beer or a bottle of wine, and something to eat.. some burgers, steaks, sausages and bread rolls/buns... make a proper day of it... lol xP


----------



## fardilis

Dz75 said:


> Hahaha everyone that lives nearby needs to all team up and go round one evening or weekend and have a build day.. help him get it done.. all take some beer or a bottle of wine, and something to eat.. some burgers, steaks, sausages and bread rolls/buns... make a proper day of it... lol xP


i live 40cm away from him!!! (so he ses)


----------



## Piraya1

I love you guys. Thanks for offering.
Well, I got the plumbing all done and dusted, just waiting on a coffin tank for use as a filter.
Looking good, I'm afraid I've got no pics just yet, have no decent camera anymore so will be taking pics with my old macbook:blush:Just need to wait until I get the filter plumbed before I give her a test to see if she's got any visible leaks. I have the waste pipe going out through the wall to outside the house and connected a water tap with connecting qualpex from the washing machines hot water supply in the utility room. Didn't lose the plot as much as I would've thought considering the plumbing was difficult to start but so far so good. Wish I could share pics as quick as I would like. I'll try sort out something.
I'll see if I can get a better camera somewhere to help with this thread.


----------



## ingwerules

this thread is awsome,good luck with the finish as i cant wait,


----------



## tdbexotics

feels like it's been forever since an update!!! The suspence is actually killing me :lol2:


----------



## Southerncopperhead

heya just thought i would say this is an amazing project and i will wait to see the end result as i think it will be absolutely epic
hope it's all going well mate


----------



## geckodelta

Looking good... I'm just posting to subscribe.. and also to trick everyone into thinking there is an update... muahaha :devil:


----------



## stokesy

geckodelta said:


> Looking good... I'm just posting to subscribe.. and also to trick everyone into thinking there is an update... muahaha :devil:


:devil: Arghhh You are too cruel!!!


----------



## geckodelta

stokesy said:


> :devil: Arghhh You are too cruel!!!


I know... Ive been waiting on an update to :lol2:


----------



## Aijati

This is a great build cant wait for the end result


----------



## DeanEgo

I'd love caimans!! can't wait to see this complete!! 

(also apologies to those expecting an update here) 

:whistling2:


----------



## fardilis

DeanEgo said:


> I'd love caimans!! can't wait to see this complete!!
> 
> (also apologies to those expecting an update here)
> 
> :whistling2:


:devil:

when is are next update?


----------



## DanYeomans

litterly the suspence is killing me:L


----------



## sophieb

next update please cant wait no longer


----------



## scotty667

Thought i would get in on this.:no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Merritt87

how much longer we all got to wait mate?
ed


----------



## davesreptiles

yes how much longer do we all have to wait how big are caiman now


----------



## samw3011

yeh i agree i want updates!!! Haha suspence is killing me lol! :lol2::bash:


----------



## iLoveFish

Plzzzzzz update us


----------



## philo

Subscribed to this thread, updates :flrt:


----------



## barbara herald

great thread any updates


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

updates :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## shon

more please


----------



## samscott

thats great !! fair play to you my freind haha


----------



## rickwd

need to see more pics please asap


----------



## iLoveFish

Seems like a life time since last update


----------



## brumboa

This looks interesting


----------



## Spuddy

Hasn't updated in a while. Think one of his Croc's ate him due to impatience...


----------



## kevhutch

patiently waiting for updated photos:lol2:


----------



## ginna

aww i thought that that was an update


----------



## lovespids

hes taken it down and sold the crocs


----------



## lovespids

Not really :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ginna

lovespids said:


> Not really :lol2::lol2::lol2:


why would you do that :devil:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Vermillon

Think he's been eaten......


----------



## boadave84

update plz and to all u waiting hahahahaha :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Daz1989

Whens the updates coming???


----------



## Dungbug

What a great build...........& there's me pondering over building a Chicken enclosure, it'll be a walk in the park compared to this. Great work chap. : victory:


----------



## Shane D

croc must have eaten him lol


----------



## iLoveFish

Shane D said:


> croc must have eaten him lol


Have tO agree


----------



## Razorscale

Piraya1 is a close friend of mine, he has halted production due to personal reasons.
Due to be finished in the near future.


----------



## iLoveFish

Sorry to hear he is having problems, hope all turns out well



/Neil


----------



## jb92

Great project! Good luck!
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## addictedtoreptiles

Nooooo!, ive just read all 16 pages of this looking forward to seeing the end project :bash::bash: , hope you can finish it soon : victory:


----------



## a&j

this is a great thread, as soon as i see that a room in the house was being used i though about in the future when the house is up for sale, estate agent says 'and on the right we have the crocodile enclosure' :gasp:


----------



## vukic

addictedtoreptiles said:


> Nooooo!, ive just read all 16 pages of this looking forward to seeing the end project :bash::bash: , hope you can finish it soon : victory:



same i've just read all 17 pages hoping it would be finished by the 17th!!!

great work mate, looks amazing... hope alls alright, and hopefully you finish it soon...

oh and sorry to those who hope this is an update...


----------



## bloyce348

Made you look :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lucas829

Awesome dude! i'm working on getting my DWA licence at the moment for a cuvier's:2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

guys he hasnt been on since january i hate to say it but i dont think we will ever see how it finishes


----------



## lucas829

pippin9050 said:


> guys he hasnt been on since january i hate to say it but i dont think we will ever see how it finishes


aww sucks man i was looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## lovespids

bloyce348 said:


> Made you look :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol you flippin did I reckon he's sold the crocs and got some cresties!


----------



## jschwenk

I too just read all 17 pages hoping to see the finished enclosure, hope everything gets sorted in the future.


----------



## iLoveFish

lol had to do it


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

:censor: it I'm unsubscribing from this thread, disappointment every time someone posts !


----------



## Dz75

lovespids said:


> Lol you flippin did I reckon he's sold the crocs and got some cresties!


Maybe one morning/eveing he was in there doing some maintenance and getting ready to feed them, and he slipped on a wet surface, fell in..and then the crocs ate him :O

Lol


----------



## kaleigh

wowww, this looks like its going to be amazing! let me know when you have more photos up!


----------



## newrepaddict1981

wow your crocs are so cute,good luck with the enclosure


----------



## iLoveFish

Couldn't resist it, size all that are subscribed to this post



/Neil


----------



## sdagar1

Wow!!


----------

